# dart frog paludarium



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

has anyone created something like this and have they kept tropical fish like guppies or tetras in the water


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

onemanandhisgecko set a great one up for some leucs - i think there is a build thread on it somewhere


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm currently in the process of doing this except with crested geckos instead of frogs  I'm using a large 3ft Exo terra it.... all I can say is be ready for a lot of work! We've had no end of problems whilst setting it up and its cost quite a bit so far


----------



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah im gonna make it look awesome


----------



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

berksmike said:


> onemanandhisgecko set a great one up for some leucs - i think there is a build thread on it somewhere


did he put fish in it i like the auratus one at whipsnade zoo thats what im basing it on


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah he did.

I want to make a huge paludarium soon.


----------



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah he did.
> 
> I want to make a huge paludarium soon.


 
cool sounds good i love paludariums lol


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/565945-75-gallon-dart-frog-tank.html

Here it is. Hope he doesnt mind.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

OlyFroggyBoy said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/565945-75-gallon-dart-frog-tank.html
> 
> Here it is. Hope he doesnt mind.


wow that looks great :no1:


----------



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

wow that is awesome i wonder how many species of plant are in there lol


----------

